# To All that were at MMH III **IMPORTANT**



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I was going through my Humidor that I put all my cigars in from that herf and found a lot of beetle holes!!!!! I have never experienced an outbreak before and it was only in the humidor that I put all my sticks from MMH III in. I can't say for sure that it was a cigar from this event, but better safe than sorry. I had to throw out about 40 cigars and am freezing the rest of what was in that humidor. 


Please go through your humidors and check. 


Ron


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Ron! I'll check thoroughly when I get home tonight. :hn


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes thanks for the heads up Ron and sorry you had to go through this. After reading all the recent beetle threads I went through my entire collection box by box and didnt find anything.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

I will check the sticks I still have left, but all of my cigars from MMHIII were put in fiver fingre baggies and are still in there. 

Sorry that happened to you Ron, I feel your pain. I had a beetle attack a few years ago that went through 60 or so sticks, and it hurt me greatly to toss them out.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

that sucks, great heads up though. :hn


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up, Ron.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

UGH!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Damn that sucks Ron.........get out the deep fryer!!!!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Yes thanks for the heads up Ron and sorry you had to go through this. After reading all the recent beetle threads I went through my entire collection box by box and didnt find anything.


:tpd: We did the same thing. Hope you confined the problem


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dag Nabbit, Ron! I opened up the cooler I put all the MMHIII smokes you gave me, and sure enough.....










Damn Beatles!!!

 :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Dag Nabbit, Ron! I opened up the cooler I put all the MMHIII smokes you gave me, and sure enough.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you pull that off your tongue


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

found a few infected sticks, but were contained to a bag of 20


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> found a few infected sticks, but were contained to a bag of 20


What cigars semmed to be the culprits, Alex?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> found a few infected sticks, but were contained to a bag of 20


that sux:hn


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

You get that many wild gorillas together and someone's bound to get crabs...I mean beetles. Sucks to hear guys, hope all can be quarantined/frozen/burned.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> What cigars semmed to be the culprits, Alex?


the ones with the holes in them.....................................................:r

j/k...............seems the the RP Edge?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> the ones with the holes in them.....................................................:r
> 
> j/k...............seems the the RP Edge?


:r:r:r love the answer


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> the ones with the holes in them.....................................................:r
> 
> j/k...............seems the the RP Edge?


Thanks Alex...didn't bring any of those home as I remember, and haven't had any problems.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I checked all mine.....they look OK! Whew!!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

*BUMP* for Carlos.....


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

No problem with my stash either. Need to smoke more regardless. :cb


----------

